# Introducing Ahri Vom Eichenluft - come say hi!



## noregrets (May 16, 2012)

Here's my girl! I'm a long time lurker and I realized I never posted or introduced you guys to my beautiful pup Ahri. She's goofy and fun but has a great temperament, everything I wanted in a GSD. 

She's out of romana vom lastal X charly vom kolbenguss. Born January 17, 2015. I believe she was the only coatie of the litter. I originally wanted a male but after speaking with the breeder and going over what kind of dog i was looking for (I have a younger sister with special needs) she thought Ahri would be a great match. 

Here are some pictures of her growing up from the time we got here till now  
I'm a little bias but I think she's beautiful <3 

DSC_0386 by kelcie sunn, on Flickr

DSC_0394 by kelcie sunn, on Flickr

DSC_0466 by kelcie sunn, on Flickr

DSC_0782 by kelcie sunn, on Flickr

DSC_0864 by kelcie sunn, on Flickr

DSC_0916 by kelcie sunn, on Flickr

DSC_1334 by kelcie sunn, on Flickr

DSC_0075 by kelcie sunn, on Flickr

DSC_0085 by kelcie sunn, on Flickr

DSC_0125 by kelcie sunn, on Flickr


----------



## MishkasMom (Aug 20, 2015)

Ahri is simply stunning, great pictures


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

Gorgeous girl! :wub:


----------



## G-burg (Nov 10, 2002)

Adorable! Love the pool pic..


----------



## Black Kali (Aug 31, 2013)

She is more than beautiful!!! and I'm so glad she is everything you wanted :wub: Be sure to update, she is only 3 days younger than my boy


----------



## noregrets (May 16, 2012)

Black Kali said:


> She is more than beautiful!!! and I'm so glad she is everything you wanted :wub: Be sure to update, she is only 3 days younger than my boy


That's awesome  I actually used your thread when I started taking pictures of my girl. I try and follow some of the tips you posted.

How big is your boy? Ahri is about 60 lbs now. I think she will be pretty large.


----------



## Black Kali (Aug 31, 2013)

Glad you find it helpful. Ahri is a big girl  my Brick is very tall, 27" (which I don't really like in a working dog) and a bit skinny with only 72-3 lbs. I can see he is starting to fill out slowly and I hope he will stop growing in height soon.


----------



## kelbonc (Aug 25, 2014)

Ahri is a definite beauty!! :wub: Awesome photos!!


----------



## Lynn_P (Mar 17, 2004)

Gorgeous pup.


----------



## 26wolves (Jul 29, 2015)

She's absolutely beautiful!


----------



## charger (Jan 29, 2008)

What a cutie!


----------



## Amshru (Aug 7, 2015)

She's absolutely beautiful! What a fantastic dog


----------



## osito23 (Feb 17, 2014)

What a beautiful puppy! :wub:


----------



## Themusicmanswife (Jul 16, 2015)

Beautiful girl!


----------



## 3dogcrew (Apr 23, 2006)

She is absolutely BEAUTIFUL !! I love all the photos.... but my favorite is the pool pic!


----------



## lorihd (Nov 30, 2011)

gorgeous!!!!!!!


----------



## noregrets (May 16, 2012)

hahah she wasn't exactly thrilled to be on that floatie at first but now she's used to it


----------



## Lobo dog (Sep 19, 2014)

Absolutely Gorgeous girl!!!


----------



## Kahrg4 (Dec 19, 2012)

What a gorgeous, smiley girl! She's lovely.


----------



## srfwheat (Apr 12, 2013)

Your girl is beautiful! You made a great choice in picking her. Personality is just bubbling out of her in the pictures!


----------



## noregrets (May 16, 2012)

srfwheat said:


> Your girl is beautiful! You made a great choice in picking her. Personality is just bubbling out of her in the pictures!


thanks! she's got a great personality  im glad it shows


----------



## Darthvader (Jan 24, 2014)

She's beautiful thanks for sharing the pics.


----------



## Colie CVT (Nov 10, 2013)

So cute! I wanna squish that adorable face!


----------



## RZZNSTR (Jan 24, 2015)

Wow! Good looking pup!


----------



## noregrets (May 16, 2012)

New photo taken today after playing some ball - 8 months 
love my girl 

DSC_0157 by kelcie sunn, on Flickr


----------



## kelbonc (Aug 25, 2014)

Oh my, she is gorgeous!!! :wub:


----------



## Nikitta (Nov 10, 2011)

Gorgeous dog. I love the pool pic one too.


----------

